# Patriotic Pomps and whiting at myrtle beach



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

At the fiancés family's vacation house this week in myrtle beach this week. I scouted the beach yesterday and found a nice looking runout. Arrived at sunrise with some fleas I brought with me from Florida but there was no need fleas are thick, kept some nice whiting and one pomp, caught 2 more pomps but they were only about 10 inches or so. I can't find any reg on pomps I read they are wrapped up with whiting. She got the biggest whiting of corse


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

No size limit on Pomps in SC. Its good to let the small ones go to reproduce though. Nice fish you got there.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

nice!


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice fishys........


----------



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

BTW thanks surfmom!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

thank you! except I think when you left the fish got sad because I couldnt get a bite this am for nothing!


----------



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear that we were sad to leave too, Hope that rig works for you, I will send you pics of my rig board soon


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

catchneat said:


> Sorry to hear that we were sad to leave too, Hope that rig works for you, I will send you pics of my rig board soon


looking forward to it!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice haul. Congrats.


----------



## BigRig (Aug 14, 2012)

Wher we're you fishing excatly????


----------

